# Maximale Anzahl (256) der POUs überschritten.



## hoOLLOow (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich nutze einen BC9000 und möchte ein Projekt mit recht großem Funktionsumfang dort raufladen.
Habe es mit TwinCat PLC Control erstellt und 4 Bibliotheken geladen.   
Nun bekomme ich den "Fehler 3612: Die maximale Anzahl (256) von POUs 
wurde überschritten. Übersetzung wurde abgebrochen." Oder so ähnlich.

Habe über Projekt > Optionen > Controller Settings die POUs hochgestellt.
Das Compilieren klappte dann auch, jedoch blinkt nun nach dem upload auf den BC die I/O-Error LED durchweg.

Kann man Bibliotheken irgendwie verkleinern?
Kann man da überhaupt etwas machen? 

Gruß Mathias


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2009)

Na ja, irgendwann ist ein BC mal ausgelastet 

Wie groß ist denn dein Programm? Speicherplatz und:
Projekt => Projektinformationen => Statistik
?


----------



## hoOLLOow (11 Februar 2009)

Bausteine: 1 
Datentypen: 0
Globale Varibalen: 49
Lokale Variablen: 49


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2009)

und welche Bibliotheken?
Wenn die Bibliotheken selbst zig Instanzen haben, kann das auch ein Problem sein


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2009)

Das Problem sind hier denke ich mal irgenwelche größeren Bibliotheken.

Das Problem hatte ich z.B. mit der Oscat Lib auf einem etwas älteren 750-841.

Probier mal:
- Projekt - Optionen - Übersetzungsoptionen
- Objekte Ausschließen
- Unbenutzte Ausschließen

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2009)

Er hat folgende Libs eingebunden:

standard.lbx
TcBaseBX.lbx
TcSystemBX.lbx
TcSmtpBC.lb6


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2009)

@cerberus
Kann man deine Glaskugel irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> @cerberus
> Kann man deine Glaskugel irgendwo kaufen?


 
Nein, das ist eine imaginäre Glaskugel! 

Ne Scherz, er hat mir sein Problem schon mal per PN geschildert und mich gefragt, ob ich ihm helfen kann.


----------



## hoOLLOow (11 Februar 2009)

Super Idee. Ich hab jetzt nur noch Probleme mit dem Ausschließen einiger Bausteine. Die hängen alle tierisch von einander ab bzw. sind verschachtelt.

Ich nutze die Bibliotheken: 
-TcBaseBX.lbx
-TcSystemBX.lbx
-Standard.lb6 
-TcSmtpBC.lb6


----------



## hoOLLOow (11 Februar 2009)

Glaskugel, das ist gut


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2009)

Wieso nutzt du .lbx-Bibliotheken auf einem BC? Ich dachte lbx wären für BX-Controller, lb6 für BCs


----------



## hoOLLOow (11 Februar 2009)

Ich möchte den Funktionsblock PERSISTENT_DATA nutzen. Den gibts leider nur in der TcSystemBX Bibliothek, die benötigt leider noch zusätzlich TcBaseBX. Vllt. gibt es ja eine TcSystemBC.lb6 oder so ähnlich. Ich schau mal nach.
Achja das mit dem Ausschließen klappt nicht wirklich, hängt wirklich fast alles ineinander. Bekomme nur Fehler.

Bin bis 18uhr nicht mehr online. Danke erstmal bis hier hin.


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Februar 2009)

hoOLLOow schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Funktionsblock PERSISTENT_DATA nutzen. Den gibts leider nur in der TcSystemBX Bibliothek, die benötigt leider noch zusätzlich TcBaseBX.


Und das geht so einfach? Bekommste keine Fehler beim kompilieren?

Tipp:
Probier doch erstmal ein kleineres Projekt, bzw. entferne mal die libs wieder. Wenn's dann geht, aber mit den libs nicht, könnte's daran vielleicht liegen.


----------



## hoOLLOow (12 Februar 2009)

Das Problem mit zu vielen POUs kann damit gelöst werden:


MSB schrieb:


> Probier mal:
> - Projekt - Optionen - Übersetzungsoptionen
> - Objekte Ausschließen
> - Unbenutzte Ausschließen



Besten Dank dafür.

Das Problem mit dem Persistent_Data besteht weiterhin. die Error-LED
blinkt weiterhin. Ich denke das diese Funktionalität wirklich nur mit 
BX-Controllern funktioniert, weil man ja die TcSystemBX.lbx importiert.


----------



## fkeyallstar (31 Oktober 2017)

Hi,

ist zwar ein uralter Thread,
betrifft mich aber trotzdem.
Ich nutze eine 750-880.
Habe einige Bibliotheken eingebunden da ich aus vielen einzelne FB`s benötige.

Bei mir ist der oben beschriebene Button ausgegraut.

Woran kann`s liegen.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## mnuesser (4 November 2017)

Der ist solange ausgegraut bist du einmal generiert hast.
Ich muss dazu in den Einstellungen der CPU die Bausteinanzahl immer von 1023 auf 2047 hochschrauben,
dann übersetzen... dann die option "unbenutzte ausschließen" setzen, dann wieder auf 1023 runtersetzen
in der CPU dann nochmal übersetzen...

Passiert zum Glück nur wenn man große Bibliotheken einbindet.


----------



## fkeyallstar (5 November 2017)

Cool, funktioniert.

Vielen Dank.


----------

